# home and garage circuit breaker boxes



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Put a 125A CB in the main panel, pull a 4-wire to the garage panel....with any luck, neither panel will be over-loaded.


How did you arrive at the conclusion you need 125A in the garage?


----------



## mjbelectric (Jan 15, 2008)

*home and garage boxes*

I like doing wood working in my spare time I hope that would be enough.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

"Hoping" doesn't do anyone any good...you over estimate what you need/require - you pay extra; you under estimate - you still pay extra.


Do a load calc. and KNOW.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

mjbelectric said:


> I like doing wood working in my spare time I hope that would be enough.


How many tools can you actually run at the same time? I mean, 125 amps sounds like plenty, unless you have multiple people working at once, or a piece of equipment that draws a lot.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> How many tools can you actually run at the same time? I mean, 125 amps sounds like plenty, unless you have multiple people working at once, or a piece of equipment that draws a lot.



or one guy...named Tim Allen:









:laughing:


----------



## mjbelectric (Jan 15, 2008)

*only one*

You have a good point the most I would run at one tims is 220 table saw the wife with furnis hot water heater micro wave tv should not run over 200 amps. I guess I'll go with a 60 amp CB.


----------



## jrclen (Oct 23, 2007)

mjbelectric said:


> You have a good point the most I would run at one tims is 220 table saw the wife with furnis hot water heater micro wave tv should not run over 200 amps. I guess I'll go with a 60 amp CB.


In these cases I like to go with a 100 amp panel in the garage. They are so available, the price is right. And you get plenty of spaces. And a 100 amp branch breaker should be easy to find for your main panel.


----------



## jrclen (Oct 23, 2007)

mjbelectric said:


> I have a 200 amp box in house, I am building an attached garage to the wall the Main goes in. Question I want to have a 125 amp circuit breaker box in the garage and keep the 200 amp in the house. How do I wire both boxes off the Main that is now on the wall of the garage ... Is this workable can it be none.


I just read your post again and suddenly I am confused. What do you mean by "the main that is on the wall of the garage?" I caught the part where you said you wanted "both boxes" to be wired from this "main on the wall of the garage." Are you referring to the meter can? At any rate, you should install the feeder from your main 200 amp panel in the house to the new sub panel in the garage as celtic suggested.


----------



## billsnuff (Dec 29, 2007)

If the SE in on the outside wall of the house where you are building the new garage/shop, does it have to be relocated? Do you need a bldg permit? I would check with the AHJ or POCO and check the requirements for the SE, then as others suggested run from the Main Panel to a sub in the shop. 

FWIW I added a 400 sf add to my 24 x 30 garage for a shop.
radial arm, miter saw, thickness planer, table saw, frig, freezer, furnace, window a/c and general lighting and outlets, and a welder. just made it with a 125. Its detached, so has own SE and meter and gnd. I don't know about you, but I can only run one at a time and hope to turn out good stuff. :thumbup: 

garage opener too.


----------



## mjbelectric (Jan 15, 2008)

*Thanks*

OK you guys have helped a lot I knew about the sub panel box that would come off the main circuit breake box in the house, I thought there was another way to connect two boxes off the meter that way I would not need to feed off th e 200 amp in the house. Like you all said there will be only the wife and I should have enough amps for everything.

thanks happy new year... will gas ever go down to 1.00 a gallon????
I remember when it was .15 cents.


----------



## simmo (Dec 12, 2007)

_will gas ever go down to 1.00 a gallon????
I remember when it was .15 cents._


Try liking to pay $1.46 / metric litre, which is what it is in Sydney Australia.
You Yanks don't know how lucky you are.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

mjbelectric said:


> thanks


Please do not edit the OP like this!!!!

Now no person can make sense of this thread in the future. Just post again to thank us.


----------



## Idaho Abe (Nov 28, 2007)

*Home garage panel*

I agree that 60 amperes would probably be enough but you should do load calc. and since it is residential shop not everything is running at the same time.


----------

